# Livery yards near Bideford



## allijudd (6 February 2014)

I am at a yard close to Bideford but am looking to move myself out of the town.

does anyone have any recommendations for any livery yard, Torrington, Langtree, stibb cross sort of area?

thanks 
Allison and Roman


----------

